# Just what is it about Ovations?



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Build quality of crappy factories aside, I see a lot of people online that rag on Ovation guitars. I've played my friend's Ovation, and I honestly didn't see anything wrong with it. It played nicely, and the bowl back was quite comfortable to use. I've done a search here, but I haven't found just WHY people don't like them - Just that a lot of people don't like them. Does anyone have any insight into why that may be?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey there...i bought the new recording ovation recently...it was pretty cool but...i returned it...

the convex back didn't get along with my convex stomach...in the seated postion...the guitar just kept sliding away from me...ending up in lap steel position...drove me nuts...

it's sorta like having a neck-heavy guitar that keeps nose diving to the ground if you let go of the neck...

it's hard enough trying to play the guitar...let alone wrestle with it at the same time...that's my two cents...:smile:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i had one, and i didn't like it because it wasn't an all-out electric. 
to me playing an acoustic guitar is like driving a pick-up truck, when i want to drive a firebird. 

the bowl back got on my nerves because it made the guitar a pita to play while seated. it sounded ok, and actually sounded good (to me) when plugged in.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> hey there...i bought the new recording ovation recently...it was pretty cool but...i returned it...
> 
> the convex back didn't get along with my convex stomach...in the seated postion...the guitar just kept sliding away from me...ending up in lap steel position...drove me nuts...
> 
> ...


I had the problem when I had no stomach--and even now it's not that big after I lost some weight.

That's my main problem with an Ovation--even the shallow backs can be awkward sitting--and forget the double necks.

They're fine for standing--or if the bowl fits your body.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have seen a few fall apart. The bowl doesn't move but the wood does.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I have two ovations currently. They're not a Martin or Taylor, but for what I paid for them they're great guitars. I've never had a problem with the bowl back though, I actually find them quite comfortable to play (I may be in the minority there).

That said, my Martin gets most of my acoustic play time.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah, ok the 'slide away' while seated thing has been mentioned a lot but what about that thin sound?

To be quite honest before I knew much about guitars and prior to having much experience I loved Ovations but after hearing nice acoustics I lost interest in Ovations pretty quickly. Thin sound. Not just the lack of bottom but the lack of character in the upper register as well.

I'd definitely take one boating though...great flotation device if you ever get in a Titanic situation.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my problem is that there is way too much tinny "artifact" in the tone.

is that only present in the cheaper ovations?

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...my problem is that there is way too much tinny "artifact" in the tone.
> 
> is that only present in the cheaper ovations?
> 
> -dh


I know exactly what you are talking about David. It's not just in the cheaper models either, I've heard it in some of the higher end models as well. The one folk/bluegrass jam that takes place around here has three or four people who use the higher end ovations and you can definitely tell when they are in the mix and not in a good way IMHO.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had an Ovation 12 string for a short while....it was a loan from a friend...damn thing just won't sit on the knee when sitting down.....hated it

sounded nice though


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I personally just don't like the round plastic back, they look fine from the front however.


----------



## 4Aaron GE (Jul 12, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the responses, guys.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2009)

the problem for more of apursit type person or even a luthier who may be purist which i would say i am. would say that plastic and whatever else is making up the back bowl of the ovations doesn't move and adds no tonal qualities to the sound like a regular acoustics back and sides would. im sure the acoustic volume along with the sound quality (especially when not plugged in) suffer because of this. although i have played them and they are fine plugged in. just seem to be missing that little something


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Well....I love my Ovation. It's a plain jane 6 string Balladeer I bought in 1970. This guitar fits me like a glove and I've never had any issues with the rounded back. It doesn't have the tonal qualities of a Martin or Taylor, but a unique tone all to itself that I feel is very versatile......especially when playing blues and jazz. Mine is near perfect condition and I don't play it anymore in the winter. It lives in it's case with a humidifier.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

read about why charlie kaman the aerospace engineer/helicopter pilot developed the ovation here...

http://www.ovationguitars.com/?fa=history

he was trying to marry aerospace technology with acoustic projection...along with tonal balance and strength...


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

He should have stuck to Helicopters!! IMHO. The only guy that could make them sing was Marcel Dadi. again IMHO.


----------



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

kkjuw Meet my 1976 1115 Pacemaker deep bowl 12 string ...










... and meet 'my friend' :bow: Brian who will demonstrate the model to you (he's slightly better at it then I am )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8-rH2ilkxk
[youtube]u8-rH2ilkxk[/youtube] (can't get the BB embedding to work :-( )


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

People bash them because they really don't sound good acoustically. Plugged in they get the job done I suppose, but still no comparison to a good all wood guitar with a good pickup.

IMO


----------



## GD K9 (Jul 26, 2009)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> People bash them because they really don't sound good acoustically. Plugged in they get the job done I suppose, but still no comparison to a good all wood guitar with a good pickup.


I agree with a lot of people in this thread Jeff, the bowl is not very comfortable when you play sitting down without the use of a strap. But I've owned a couple of all wood twelve strings too, and although the acoustic sound is obviously different, I still prefer the Ovation (personal taste. It's actually unfair to compare, since they're different kinds of instruments i.m.o.). And as far as playability goes, this Pacemaker makes your heart stop kksjur. Beats the others I've played by a length!

Kees.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Neck is too skinny for my paws..sounds OK plugged in & they do have some pretty models.
Now go sit with a Taylor for a few minutes & feel/hear what a REAL acoustic is about. :bow:


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> to me playing an acoustic guitar is like driving a pick-up truck, when i want to drive a firebird.


HAHAHAHA! That made my day! I completely agree with you on this!


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I've got a really old Ovation with the extra deep bowl back that I bought used in the 80's and held onto all these years.. I don't see that many of these, most are regular or thin. This one is much fuller sounding acoustically, really not bad, and the neck is narrow with a V shape. Easy to play, especially for a guy like me that spends 95% of my guitar time on an electric. 

The big problem is that it sounds like a$$ plugged in. Great for an at-home guitar, but I'm just now getting into a band situation that will involve some acoustic live. What to do!


----------



## randyrhoads (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got the Ovation Celebrity Double and I absolutely love it. Personally I think Ovations get a bit of a bad rap just because they're so different. Their construction is completely unique and their sound is completely unique.

I think a lot of people don't like the idea of the rounded back because they think it'll slip and slide all over the place (mine never has) or that they don't want a "plastic" guitar.

I love the sound, and I love the way Ovation necks feel. For me, when it comes to acoustics if I had to only pick one brand (which I hope is never the case), I'd choose Ovation.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

danbo said:


> Neck is too skinny for my paws..sounds OK plugged in & they do have some pretty models.
> Now go sit with a Taylor for a few minutes & feel/hear what a REAL acoustic is about. :bow:


I find the neck too skinny for me as well. Feels tighter (string spacing) than any electric I play.....it's wierd. No trouble holding onto it though and I love the tone.
I've got a 2007 Collectors edition, a present from my woman.......I never got to play it before she bought it. kqoct


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I've always liked Ovations. Until I play one myself. Maybe something about having to be in front of it to hear the sound that is being projected, instead of being over the top of it playing. I like the brightness they have. I tried another graphite guitar (rainsong, I think...all graphite), sounded like ass.


----------



## sard (Jan 12, 2008)

danbo said:


> Neck is too skinny for my paws..sounds OK plugged in & they do have some pretty models.
> Now go sit with a Taylor for a few minutes & feel/hear what a REAL acoustic is about. :bow:


I just had the absolute pleasure of playing a ovation for the first time, a 1537 elite. Well after playing all night I fell in love with this guitar, I offered the person straight across trade for my taylor 514ce but he would not bite. This guitar sound right at home with any high end Martin or Taylor...just make sure you play softly so the folks playing the Martins Taylors (and Gibsons) don't whine about not being heard. I have never bashed any guitar, if it can be tune its a musical instrument. My taylor is ok, but I would not hesitate to for one second to trade up to a 1537, if I can find one...Oh and can you please describe to me a real acoustic....you don't have go thru life with blinders on.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I really like Ovations alot. I have a deep bowl Legend with no pickup and it sounds great. I do not find the neck skinny at all and I have large hands. Also, I have never had any issues with the bowl being slippery.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the necks, but no neck will save the tone. I like the front dimensions and profile, but no single dimension will offset the convex-meets-convex profile issue. I dig the technology but it isn't proven by the tone. I admire their persistence and niche in the marketplace, but it's not one I populate. The tone does lack the complexity, "colour", and overtones that I enjoy from solid wood, but that sometimes make the signal easier to amplify (which is why their pickups sound pretty good, but not as good when transferred to wood guitars, imho).

However, compared to lots of laminate guitars, they sound no worse. 

Give me wood.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

My ovation mando has the bridge glued on the finish and has lifted up. Are the guitars built the same way?

Regards Ian


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

Add me as one more who doesn't like the sound, acoustic or plugged in. I always think of the sound of putting rubber bands on a tupperware box. I've played a couple, and those ones did play very nicely. I suspect if one could cut the body off and attach some real wood, you've have an amazing guitar. Fender has a thin body acoustic with similar material on the back, and a similar sound.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup, to me it's the rubber band sound that puts me off.

N


----------

